# ! How do you make Dollar Tree tombstones stand up?



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

bromo999 said:


> I stumbled on what, for me, is a quick and solid anchoring method, pretty cheap too. We finished a small landscaping project and I had a couple of leftover paver edging strips in the back of my truck that I meant to return to Home Depot.
> 
> Well this year, AFTER Halloween, I was collecting my tombstones (until now, using wooden dowels to mixed success & frustration) and noticed the edgers and a light bulb appeared over my head.
> 
> ...


'



Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 185404
> 
> 
> I bought a whole roll of this fencing for .80 after the summer at dollar general - I had major probs with my stones falling over with the stakes that were included with them originally - and the fencing worked out perfect even in the wind and rain storms we had !!!


Try next year

ALSO - FOR 2014:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/132489-what-did-you-learn-your-2013-setup.html


----------

